

Google IO: A Little Badass. Beautiful. Tech and Human. Work and Love. ATAP - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpbWQbkl8_g

======
tosh
By far the most interesting talk of this year's Google IO. If you watch one
talk, watch this one.

